# Snowing In West Yorks...



## philkill (Dec 17, 2009)

... and the flakes are getting bigger and bigger


----------



## PeterTCA (Dec 17, 2009)

S'not in sun-kissed Bradord. It's just a bit parky.


----------



## philkill (Dec 17, 2009)

PeterTCA said:


> S'not in sun-kissed Bradord. It's just a bit parky.



Well it's snowing five miles away from you Anybody would think it's blooming christmas.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 17, 2009)

'Tis also snowing in the Yorkshire Dales according to my Dad when I spoke to him a little while ago. My Mum had taken the bus to the village. Hope she doesn't get stuck


----------



## handy1 (Dec 17, 2009)

We just got a slight dusting in Stalybridge,but it's gone now.


----------



## philkill (Dec 17, 2009)

Well we got a 30 minutes worth at least.


----------



## PeterTCA (Dec 17, 2009)

Half an inch of snow and the whole country will come to a halt. I always think Bradford looks better under snow.


----------



## belboid (Dec 17, 2009)

snowing in Sheffield now, ground very prettily covered


----------



## Intastella (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowball fight later Belboid?


----------



## belboid (Dec 17, 2009)

we'd be trounced by the local kids!


----------



## Tacita (Dec 17, 2009)

Bright sunshine in Burnley


----------



## belboid (Dec 17, 2009)

they always were contrary fuckers


----------



## philkill (Dec 17, 2009)

It's snowing now by goodness and it's settling.


----------



## philkill (Dec 17, 2009)

Tacita said:


> Bright sunshine in Burnley



That's in Lancashite, not Yorkshire.


----------



## handy1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Back again in Stalybridge and sticking


----------



## PeterTCA (Dec 17, 2009)

Quarter inch of snow here in Bradford and the traffic jams have kicked in.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 17, 2009)

Started snowing about two hours ago in Leeds!


----------



## Tacita (Dec 17, 2009)

philkill said:


> That's in Lancashite, not Yorkshire.



Careful now


----------



## mozzy (Dec 17, 2009)

It's been snowing here in Hull!! Walking home from work was a bleedin' nightmare cause it's really windy too. However, the weather here has not been able to make it's mind up what it's doing cause 1 minute it's snowing, the next minute it's beautiful blue sky and sunshine!


----------



## philkill (Dec 17, 2009)

Setting well know in Leeds. Bout an inch or two already.


----------



## philkill (Dec 18, 2009)

It's snowing


----------

